# New Viv Exo Terra 36X24X18



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I finally got my vivarium planted! Let me know what ya'll think. Now I just need to add frogs after everything gets settled. I need to read up on starting cultures.

Joey


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

it looks awesome!!
i look at everyones vivs but rarely comment. you did an exceptional job. its really beautiful.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I say WOW!! How many plants are in there?? It looks professionally done!!!


----------



## bikerdawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks very good! You might consider adding some leaf litter however, it will help with microfauna populations.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you all for the feedback! It has been fun. Now looking forward to doing another! I'm not sure how many plants I put in. I got many plants from members on this forum trying to help me out. Thank you all!!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats a very very well dont viv! I like all the plants you have in there! You wouldn't happen to have a plant list would you?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

That tank looks wonderful! What do you plan to put in it?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

That tank is spectacular. Very good job.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Great job! It looks so nicely filled in.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what I want to put in it. I just got into the hobby and have been reading up on everything before even putting anything in it. I really like cobalts. As far as plants go, I added a little of what the members gave me clippings of. Many of them are given to me as clippings and are taking off very well. I'm just overwhelmed with all the great people who have reached out to help me get started and to give me advice with all my newbie questions.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I posted in on Tropical Ecos facebook page. There is a contest going on and I would like to win that contest. Go to the facebook page and like the Tropical Ecos page then look for my vivarium and "like" the pic.

Thanks!

Joseph


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I think you need a few more plants!!!


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow.. love the plant job. If this is your first then I definately bow to you. Most people hate their first setup. I know your making me hate mine even worse now! I just planted my first today. LOL. Gonna have to do some rearranging tommorow I guess.


----------



## profjunk (Jun 23, 2010)

i concur with the rest and think its a great looking "section"of your own rain forest , ready to be inhabited
jeff in anaheim


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish I had more room for more plants! I'm becoming addicted to this hobby. I'm still trying to decide what kinds of frogs to add.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

With the way that tank looks I would say go with Leuc's or a Galact. Both will love exploring and climbing and can USUALLY be kept communally.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I was thinking Leucs as well. Are there any good places in Tucson or resources for dart frogs?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Really nicely planted tank, if the broms are planted in the substrate though they will kiss you goodbye pretty soon!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking viv.....Picking plants and planting is almost as much fun as the frogs.....I wasn't ever a big plant person till I got in the hobby....Now I can't look at a plant or walk by the plant section without stopping.

Any frog you choose will look great in there.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

This hobby has become an obsession. Looking for the right plants is a lot of fun. It's amazing to see just how fast they grow. The vine in the upper right hand corner has grown like a weed since I took the pic.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Post an updated pic...I'd love to see some growth with all that light.

David


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Post an updated pic...I'd love to see some growth with all that light.

David


----------

